# BYOB (Binoculars)



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

We're chartering in the BVI, is it worth bringing our own binoculars? I asked on TTOL for stuff that a boat owner would want to bring to a charter, and they said the glasses on the charter boats suck. I'm just trying to travel light, and we're already bringing a ton of crap. Is it worth hauling the binos along?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

n0w0rries said:


> We're chartering in the BVI, is it worth bringing our own binoculars?


YES! Binoculars on our boat were crap.


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Depends on what else you carry. Since I got a hand held chart plotter I very seldom use binoculars anymore.
Most of the time we used to use them to identify nav aids.
With the the GPS you have a very good idea what you are looking at even at a distance.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

davidpm said:


> Depends on what else you carry. Since I got a hand held chart plotter I very seldom use binoculars anymore.
> Most of the time we used to use them to identify nav aids.
> With the the GPS you have a very good idea what you are looking at even at a distance.


We used ours mainly to look at other sailboats and the houses (mansions mostly) on the islands, not so much for navigation.

Very frustrating to see an incredible-looking mansion from a distance but not to be able to see it up close with the binoculars.

Oh, and occasionally we also used them when approaching a mooring to find an empty mooring ball rather than cruise through the boats when we didn't have to.


----------



## Maytrix (Jan 17, 2011)

All the moorings boats we've been on have had decent binoculars, so I guess it depends on the company?


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Last chartered binocs I used were looking in two different directions. Instant nausea. I'd take my own, if not for navigation, sightseeing.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

The only time they got used out of our last 3 BVI charters was when we were near another boat with a well-endowed crew.


----------



## dhop (May 8, 2008)

Absolutely take your own, my experience is that the charter fleets have cheap/fogged binoculars. It's helpful to have them in the BVI's to look for a mooring ball!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I pack in one carry-on duffel for an entire week, so I don't have to check luggage. I roll every bit of clothing in tight logs and can get an extraordinary amount of stuff in. No room for binocs. 

Its a pretty laid back deal down there. After about 24 hrs or so, I'm never uptight enough to have to find anything from very far away with absolute clarity. Nothing there ever seems to be very far way, either.


----------

